# Help: Traffic Ticket & Police Kept My License??



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I drove to the Dubai airport for the first time Thursday night to drop off a friend. I pulled in behind a line of cars who were parked on the curb letting out their passengers, but apparently I was in the wrong spot.

A Dubai Police officer asked me to pull over to the side, took my drivers license and registration, and told me he was issuing me a ticket for "blocking traffic." Of course, the ticket was all in Arabic so I couldn't read any of it. 

The weird thing is that he kept my license and told me I could collect it at the "traffic center?" I asked him what that means and why, but he became irritated and told me to move along, I could just pick it up. 

Is this normal? Has this happened to anyone else? Do I just go to the HQ in Deira and ask for it back? I checked the Dubai Police website, and the fine isn't registered yet by the ticket number or the plate number of the car.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes this is a standard procedure for offences that carry a bigger fine then standard. The reason they keep your licence is so you have to go before you renew your licence. If i remember right its the police station in Bur Duabi, next to immigration centre near defence roundabout.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yes this is a standard procedure for offences that carry a bigger fine then standard...


Not necessary larger fine...

Years ago, I was stopped by a police car and given a speeding ticket in Shk Zayed and they took my license to ensure I will pay (I guess). The fine was the (then) standard 200 AED.

I could have argued since he had no speed monitoring device other than his speedometer, but I was in a hurry and knew it wouldn't matter. I just swung by the police station after the errand, paid and got the license back right away.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

ccr said:


> Not necessary larger fine...
> 
> Years ago, I was stopped by a police car and given a speeding ticket in Shk Zayed and they took my license to ensure I will pay (I guess). The fine was the (then) standard 200 AED.
> 
> I could have argued since he had no speed monitoring device other than his speedometer, but I was in a hurry and knew it wouldn't matter. I just swung by the police station after the errand, paid and got the license back right away.


The fine I got was a big one!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hallucination?*

Wow, am I dreaming? 
A cop was actually working on the SZR (rather than doughnutting) and someone ACTUALLY got stopped for 'speeding'??? I am blown away lol! 



ccr said:


> Years ago, I was stopped by a police car and given a speeding ticket in Shk Zayed and they took my license to ensure I will pay (I guess). The fine was the (then) standard 200 AED.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> Wow, am I dreaming?
> A cop was actually working on the SZR (rather than doughnutting) and someone ACTUALLY got stopped for 'speeding'??? I am blown away lol!


Actually, in his defense , he was probably bored since it was 6AM Friday morning and I was test driving a 6L sport car before buying it from a friend. I was alone on the road with him...

And, seriously, I was not speeding by the time I got along side of him. May be it was the smoke from my braking seen on his rearview mirror 

It was quicker to take the ticket and get on with my test drive (to RAK) instead of arguing over 200 AED.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Testosterowner!*

I hear you buddy there's no cameras or cops on the road to Al Tawheela and I dream of testing a 6l car out on the way to work lol!



ccr said:


> Actually, in his defense , he was probably bored since it was 6AM Friday morning and I was test driving a 6L sport car before buying it from a friend. I was alone on the road with him...
> 
> And, seriously, I was not speeding by the time I got along side of him. May be it was the smoke from my braking seen on his rearview mirror
> 
> It was quicker to take the ticket and get on with my test drive (to RAK) instead of arguing over 200 AED.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ccr said:


> Not necessary larger fine...
> 
> Years ago, I was stopped by a police car and given a speeding ticket in Shk Zayed and they took my license to ensure I will pay (I guess). The fine was the (then) standard 200 AED.
> 
> I could have argued since he had no speed monitoring device other than his speedometer, but I was in a hurry and knew it wouldn't matter. I just swung by the police station after the errand, paid and got the license back right away.


Same here, I was issued with an AED 200 fine 2 years ago and the police kept my license. Once I paid the fine, I got it back (from the Police Department behind MoE).
All it took was one hour of waiting (I was the only person in the queue ).


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Same here, I was issued with an AED 200 fine 2 years ago and the police kept my license. Once I paid the fine, I got it back (from the Police Department behind MoE).
> All it took was one hour of waiting (I was the only person in the queue ).


Where did you get your ticket? Did they tell you where to go to pick it up? I think I have to go to the station out by the airport, but the cop didn't tell me one way or the other.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

TheStegg said:


> Where did you get your ticket? Did they tell you where to go to pick it up? I think I have to go to the station out by the airport, but the cop didn't tell me one way or the other.


I was issued the ticket at the police station just behind the Etisalat Office off SZR (I turned too close to wall and put a scratch on the car). Yes, I was told where to go to pick up my license - I did have to ask them though as similar to you, I was given a piece of paper in Arabic that I could not read and they were in a mighty hurry to get rid of me.


----------



## talkitter (Sep 29, 2011)

Get someone in your office or in your to read arabic ticket. Police station name is always mentioned in the ticket frm where you can collect your licence.


----------

